# New domestic cat season?



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

meowy grande??? sorry couldn't resist.

While I know feral cats are a big problem and can be very harmful....I just don't know if I could kill one.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Man oh Man!!!! music to my ears!!!! i'm putting up a high fence around my neighborhood.

If this is true...Morris is going down baby!
*****...i thing i may have a few axis cats on my block....exoctics...:tongue:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I HATE CATS!!!!!!:cloud:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Bumper crop down here keep 10!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

That newspaper editor from San Leon, Texas is infamous for bogus stories like that one.

Everyone knows there is no closed season or limit on those critters...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> That newspaper editor from San Leon, Texas is infamous for bogus stories like that one.
> 
> Everyone knows there is no closed season or limit on those critters...


 LOL...i'm going to start baiting the driveway tonight....here kitty kitty..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Why not do this with dogs too? Amazing to think people are suppose to be the more advanced specie.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

atcfisherman said:


> Why not do this with dogs too?


At least the more tender ones...

"I was introduced to dog meat (tough), snake meat (tougher), and roasted grasshopper (crunchy). Like many Indonesians, Lolo followed a brand of Islam that could make room for the remnants of more ancient animist and Hindu faiths. He explained that a man took on the powers of whatever he ate: One day soon, he promised, he would bring home a piece of tiger meat for us to share." 
 
- Barry Soetoro

(But Barry's 2nd dad, Lolo Soetoro, never got hold of any poached tiger meat, so the only powers Barry retained were those of the dog, snake and the insect.)

Barry Soetoro later changed his name to Barack Hussen Obama when he moved from Indonesia back to Hawaii.

The quote is from the book "Dreams of My Father", by Barack Obama


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Cool Hand, "baiting the driveway".... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Be on this like a duck on a junebug


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

What do you think about *High Fence* cat hunting?


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

When I'm home I do see a few strays running around... Time to bust out the Mathews Z7 for some target practice in the neighborhood!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That would be awesome for our wild birds, but I expect endless whining and excuses from the trap & neuter ignoramuses.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> meowy grande??? sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> While I know feral cats are a big problem and can be very harmful....I just don't know if I could kill one.


i could , and not loose no sleep over it . :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like my kitties, BUT when I was at work one day out in the country this nasty, beat up, ugly cat crawled in my truck and ate my breakfast! Window was barely cracked. First time I've been mad enough to kill a cat. I hunted that thing everyday at lunch time and break time with my recurve. Finally got a shot one day on the hoof and missed. That kept him away for quite a while. NO WAY could I kill a cat in my neighbor hood.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cool, seems like I get to carry on with one of my normal weekly activities.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

It has been awhile but in the past I have been around when a few didnt' make it across the road.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> What do you think about *High Fence* cat hunting?


High fence cat hunters have ruined the cat hunting for us low fence hunters.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Mad Mike said:


> High fence cat hunters have ruined the cat hunting for us low fence hunters.


I don't know about that, I think low fence is too much like Tee-Ball...


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> I don't know about that, I think low fence is too much like Tee-Ball...


x2...that is freaking halarious


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

When I was young,my momma had cats....lots of them ...all outside ....a rabid dog got one of the kittens one day and when it squalled ,every momma cat ran to jump on the dog...who bit a few and ran....when I got home and heard the story ,I got my .22 and put 13 of them in the trash can....sure would have liked to see the look on the garbage man's face when he dumped that out.....


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I won't shoot a domestic cat, unless it's a Tom that is Whining while I am trying to sleep. But, I love shooting domestic dogs that are trespassing on my land.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

You'll might as well order your copy of the book...

http://www.amazon.com/More-Than-One-Way-Skin/dp/1598634720


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

This has got to be an April Fools day joke right? I can't believe for a second that they are prohibiting ranches that raised certain exotics to not hunt them, and they'd allow Cat hunting.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> I won't shoot a domestic cat, unless it's a Tom that is Whining while I am trying to sleep. But, I love shooting domestic dogs that are trespassing on my land.


I enjoy shooting both!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

MissingSTexas said:


> This has got to be an April Fools day joke right?


The newspaper that was print in is infamous for bogus stories like that one...

*The Seabreeze News*
_"published at San Leon, Texas - a small drinking community with a large fishing problem."_

http://seabreezenews.com/


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw a yellow lab retriever yesterday running loose on the roads. Think I might get my crossbow.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

There are some who drive like feral cats on 288 every morning. Fair game, too?


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey this is a good idea to get my wife to understand why we need the 22 cal coversion for the ar15


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*RIP*

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

and some folks think guys like Ted Nugent tick the anti,s off


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Shoot them every chance I get. A friend of mine had a ranch in Lometa and he had feral cats pretty bad. By his house he had a 30 acre oat field and one afternoon we were setting on the deck with an ice chest between us when we see something orange out about 200 yds from the house. We scope it up and see it's a tomcat. Out comes the 300, as much fun as shooting coyotes.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I love the SeaBreeze News!! New one comes out at the first of every month and the sarcasm is laid on thick and heavy. Cats are one of their favorite. Heres a couple I have been impressed with.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a great product, br549!

Far more secure than the old Red Neck version...


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd like to go on one of these .


----------

